# MAMBAS ON THE BRUTE



## JLOWERY

Got em on I am amazed with the ride quality these tires ride better than Big Horns, Zillas, MTC's. You feel no vibration. The 30's are taller than my 32 Backs were. Not much on the all black wheels though.
































KAWI RULES


----------



## tmfisher57

Looks mean!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redrumredrum89

looks good

I scrolled over and got tea bagged by your bike man wtf???!! hahaha


----------



## brute69

Looks like a beast


----------



## mossyoak54

Man those tires are sexy.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Your bike went from a preppy lil trail bike to a mean ace monster.......why did you trade the backs or sell them 

the wetter the better


----------



## JLOWERY

Lol I got a killer deal on the Mambas and Diesels so said what the hell why not.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mater750

u have any trouble spinnin em, i been thinkn bout getn either the moto monsters or the black mambas, and ive herd they were heavy


----------



## JLOWERY

I heard the Monsters rode terrible. The Mambas ride smooth as factory. My bike seems to do fine it'll still pull the front wheels at will and run in the high 60's low 70's on top end but I give VFJ alot of credit on that his clutch work is unmatched.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mater750

lol aite. i gota 06 brute (under construction) n im shopping around for tires n im also sending my clutches 2 him and ive herd from everybody on my team that hes the man when it comes 2 clutches. wat springs u runnin if u dnt mind me askn


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

Wow man those tires look flat out mean!


----------



## brutemike

mater750 said:


> lol aite. i gota 06 brute (under construction) n im shopping around for tires n im also sending my clutches 2 him and ive herd from everybody on my team that hes the man when it comes 2 clutches. wat springs u runnin if u dnt mind me askn


He is running vfj springs but not sure which ones. It looks bad *## with them tires bud.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## mater750

yea it does, lol looks like it drank a monster energy drink n turned n2 1. but it is a very clean bike.


----------



## JLOWERY

I'm not sure exactly what springs he put in there lol I told I want him I wanted more midrange and topend I want to say a #1 and #4 but don't hold me to that. I'll try to find the email where he told me what he did.

KAWI RULES


----------



## mater750

okie dokey, my brute is gona b stock 4 now ntil i get sum more money comin n but u thnk it could turn tha 27" mambas good wth just vfj clutches?


----------



## JLOWERY

Oh yeah just tell what tires your gonna run and what your riding style is and he'll set you up.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Waddaman

They look sick, they look like they would do really good in mud and ride smooth. Also having those blocks in the middle would keep em from diggin too much, would be perfect for me just can't get over the weight factor.. What did you do with the 32s??


----------



## JLOWERY

I actually got these tires to trade I thought maybe I could get some Law 2's out of them but after riding on them and actually seeing them on the bike I might just keep them. Pictures do these tires no justice the side lugs are unreal. 
My bike pulls these alot better than the 32's I don't know why cause they are taller and a little heavier but its got more bottom end midrange and topend. Only thing I can figure is less resistance on the road do to the center tread.
KAWI RULES


----------



## brutemike

JLOWERY said:


> I actually got these tires to trade I thought maybe I could get some Law 2's out of them but after riding on them and actually seeing them on the bike I might just keep them. Pictures do these tires no justice the side lugs are unreal.
> My bike pulls these alot better than the 32's I don't know why cause they are taller and a little heavier but its got more bottom end midrange and topend. Only thing I can figure is less resistance on the road do to the center tread.
> KAWI RULES


True never thought of that. I do like the center lug for smoothness.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## THE CRAZE

those things look mean!love the diesels too


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf

Look like you can go plow a field w those things!! Looks mean. Very nice!


.

Overtime!!!! 
Taking the world over one shift ata time
Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

Well taking a break from trying the Mambas out these are some going sobs. I will NEVER own another set of backs again these tires paddle better than any other tires I've ever had on my Brute. You couldn't pry these dudes off my Brute.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutemike

Did u get to try them any mud j.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------



## JLOWERY

Na we were in the creeks. I honestly don't ride much mud.

KAWI RULES


----------



## muddaholic 09

so they do good in the water???


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I like the tread design of them. I hear they ride smooth but just wish they didn't weigh so much!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## JLOWERY

I thought Backs did good in the water these mambas will go circles around the Backs. There were a couple of guys with 29.5 Laws and I was going better in 2wd than they were doing in 4wd. The weight really doesn't bother me I can't tell any difference in power loss between them and the Backs. The ride quality is unmatched.

KAWI RULES


----------



## JLOWERY

Guys I really wouldn't be worried so much about the weight of these tires my bike has stock axles with just bolt on mods and mine pulls them fine. Everyone wanted law 2's and these tires are real close to the same weight and I guarantee they ride better pull better prob outlast them bad. 

KAWI RULES


----------



## tourgide

save money 4 axles ive only seen 2 brutes on mambas 1 we pulled to the truck with 3 broke an another with 2 broke but till they broke dam they pull good


----------



## JLOWERY

Its called thumb control you can break axles with 27's if you don't know when to let out.

KAWI RULES


----------



## brutemike

JLOWERY said:


> Its called thumb control you can break axles with 27's if you don't know when to let out.
> 
> KAWI RULES


Don't forget about the front diff too lol.

(2011 750 I should be working on it instead of talking about it)


----------

